# emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich bekomm seit 2 oder 3 Tagen die Meldungen:

```
gentoo angelus # emerge -pvuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                 *

 * ERROR: kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.4-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line 1881:  Called source '/usr/portage/kde-misc/yakuake/yakuake-2.9.4-r1.ebuild'

 * yakuake-2.9.4-r1.ebuild, line    9:  Called inherit 'kde4-base'

 * ebuild.sh, line 1243:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 * ebuild.sh, line   37:  Called source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 * kde4-base.eclass, line  194:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * *)   die "NEED_KDE=${NEED_KDE} currently not supported."

 * The die message:

 * NEED_KDE=:4.1 currently not supported.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 *

 *

 * ERROR: kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line 1881:  Called source '/usr/portage/kde-misc/yakuake/yakuake-2.9.4.ebuild'

 * yakuake-2.9.4.ebuild, line    9:  Called inherit 'kde4-base'

 * ebuild.sh, line 1243:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 * ebuild.sh, line   37:  Called source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 * kde4-base.eclass, line  194:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * *)   die "NEED_KDE=${NEED_KDE} currently not supported."

 * The die message:

 * NEED_KDE=:4.1 currently not supported.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 *

                  *

 * ERROR: media-sound/amarok-1.90-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line 1881:  Called source '/usr/portage/media-sound/amarok/amarok-1.90-r1.ebuild'

 * amarok-1.90-r1.ebuild, line    8:  Called inherit 'kde4-base'

 * ebuild.sh, line 1243:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 * ebuild.sh, line   37:  Called source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 * kde4-base.eclass, line  194:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * *)   die "NEED_KDE=${NEED_KDE} currently not supported."

 * The die message:

 * NEED_KDE=:4.1 currently not supported.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 *

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/amarok-1.90 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line 1881:  Called source '/usr/portage/media-sound/amarok/amarok-1.90.ebuild'

 * amarok-1.90.ebuild, line    8:  Called inherit 'kde4-base'

 * ebuild.sh, line 1243:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 * ebuild.sh, line   37:  Called source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 * kde4-base.eclass, line  194:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * *)   die "NEED_KDE=${NEED_KDE} currently not supported."

 * The die message:

 * NEED_KDE=:4.1 currently not supported.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 *

                                *

 * ERROR: kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.1.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line 1881:  Called source '/usr/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace/plasma-workspace-4.1.2.ebuild'

 * plasma-workspace-4.1.2.ebuild, line    9:  Called inherit 'kde4-meta'

 * ebuild.sh, line 1243:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-meta.eclass'

 * ebuild.sh, line   37:  Called source '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-meta.eclass'

 * kde4-meta.eclass, line   38:  Called get-parent-package 'kde-base/plasma-workspace'

 * kde4-functions.eclass, line  333:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * die "Package $target not found in KDE_DERIVATION_MAP, please report bug"

 * The die message:

 * Package  not found in KDE_DERIVATION_MAP, please report bug

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 *

... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.1.2:kde-4".

(dependency required by "kde-base/ksysguard-4.1.2" [ebuild])

```

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das auch noch jemand hat und wie erst gelöst hat.

BTW Ich nutz kein KDE4

----------

## franzf

1) Hast du wohl in deinem lokalen Overlay (/usr/portage/local) eine (veraltete?!?) Kopie der kde4-base.eclass

2) Hast du yakuake und amarok wohl ohne Begrenzung einer Version in package.keywords (?package.unmask?). amarok-1.90 und yakuake-2.9.4 brauchen wohl kde4

Ich hoffe das hilft  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 1) Hast du wohl in deinem lokalen Overlay (/usr/portage/local) eine (veraltete?!?) Kopie der kde4-base.eclass
> 
> 2) Hast du yakuake und amarok wohl ohne Begrenzung einer Version in package.keywords (?package.unmask?). amarok-1.90 und yakuake-2.9.4 brauchen wohl kde4
> 
> Ich hoffe das hilft 
> ...

 

Thx.

Keine Ahnung was das Overlay gekrösel wieder nervt hab 0 Overlays drin. Naja, habe jetzt mal den Eintrag aus der make.conf entfernt.

----------

